# Logitech MX500, MX510, MX518, G5, MX/VX Revolution, Roccat Kone usw.



## Z3R0B4NG (21. Juni 2008)

Sodele!
Vor vielen vielen Jahren hab ich mir mal die Logitech MX500 gekauft, die war damals das Non Plus Ultra an Gaming Mäusen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die MX500 wurde dann von der MX510 abgelöst die eine andere oberfläche hatte und ein paar DPI mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem letzte Woche bei meiner MX510 das Mausrad den Dienst immer öfter verweigert hat und ich sowiso mal was neues haben wollte habe ich lang gesucht.
Razer hat mir persänlich noch nie zugesagt.
Das Microsoft Angebot ist eher schwach, die Sidewinder ist mir zu eckig und sieht zu sehr nach Kinderzimmer aus.

Funkmäuse gibt es an sich nur 2 intresante (und ich wollte so gerne mal ne Funk Maus haben!) 
Die Logitech MX Revolution sieht zwar nice aus aber nachdem ich die mal im Media Markt in der Hand gehalten habe war ich nicht mehr dafür zu begeistern, dazu habe ich noch diverse negativ berichte auf Geizhals gelesen das manche Tasten nur unnütze Funktionen bieten würden und der Preis ist auch nicht gerade günstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Logitech VX Revolution war dann noch die zweite aber die sah mir dann doch irgendwie zu langweilig aus obwohl der Preis in Ordnung gegangen wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also zurück zu den Kabel Mäusen.

Die Roccat Kone fand ich sehr verlockend da sie vom Aufbau her der MX500er Reihe SEHR ähnelt und ich mag sowiso alles was blau leuchtet, allerdings war sie vor einer Woche noch nicht lieferbar (sollte die Tage jetzt rauskommen) aber sie wurde eben gerade auf 30/07/08 gesetzt überall in Geizhals, so lange wollte ich dann auch nicht drauf warten wieder ein funktionierendes Mausrad zu haben... 
ausserdem für 65€ bekomm ich dann auch schonwieder die MX Revolution...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder gleich zwei MX 518 ;P
naja die MX518 sollte es dann auch werden, es gibt inzwischen auch eine "Refresh" Version von ihr, ich weis allerdings nicht was sich da verändert haben soll. 
Ich hab noch was andres bei Amazon bestellt also hab ich dort die normale MX518 ohne Refresh bestellt.
Die 518 hat im vergleich zur 510 eine leicht andre gummi artigere oberfläche an den Seiten und diesen quatsch das man im Spiel per knopfdruck die DPI wechseln kann was sogar recht gut funktioniert (zum Snipen sicher ganz lustig) aber bis jetzt hat es auch immer ohne geklappt und für den Desktop ist die funktion eh nutzlos also die 518 ist jetzt 1zu1 so belegt wie die 510 wodurch der umstieg auf die neue maus nur dadurch auffällt das sie nicht mehr so versifft ist wie die Alte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der direkte Nachfolger die Logitech G5
hat eine Taste auf der linken Seite weniger, die mit der Logitech G5 Refresh wieder eingeführt wurde, darauf wollte ich auch echt nicht verzichten.
Zusätzlich ist die Taste vor dem Mausrad verschwunden, die habe ich aber auch ständig in benutzung.
Der ganze quatsch mit Gewichtsreduzierung und DPI umschalten kann mir sowiso gestohlen bleiben also sehe ich in der G5 eher einen Rückschritt mit zusätzlichem unötigen firlefanz ausserdem kostet sie auch ein paar € mehr als die MX518 die abgesehen von der LED Anzeige und den gewichten genau das gleiche bietet (und wie ich finde auch schöner aussieht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Was mich wundert ist das von der MX reihe schon unzählige neuauflagen gekommen sind aber noch nicht eine als Funk Maus... 
am Anfang gab es bei der Technik ja noch gewisse Nachteile wie z.B. eine kleine Verzögerung bis die Maus sich auf dem Bildschirm bewegt hat oder das der Mauszeiger geruckelt hat (wodurch dann auch das Bild im EgoShoote ruckelt, die erfahrung hab ich mal mit einer ganz alten Microsoft Funkmaus gemacht, die es auch nicht lang bei mir ausgehalten hat)

inzwischen sollten diese Kinderkrankheiten aber beseitigt sein und somit kein grund mehr gegen eine Funkversion der MX reihe bestehen.
Jetzt muss Logitech nur noch merken das Funktechnik evtl. ein besseres Argument für eine Maus ist als so ein Käse wie Gewichtsreduzierung.



So und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder wie die MX500 und 510 nach Jahrelanger nutzung bei mir aussehen (ich hoffe ihr habt nicht gerade gegessen ;P)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich weis beim letzten sieht man nix aber da SIND abnutzungen ^^)
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe Logitech bekommt das langsam mal in den griff mit den Fingerabdrücken an den Seiten...
Warum ich das jetzt geschrieben hab weis ich auch nicht... die Langweile denk ich mal


----------



## CentaX (21. Juni 2008)

Bei meiner G9 ist noch nichts von Abnutzung zu sehen 
Frage: *Was hast du mit der mx500 gemacht?* 
Gruselig 
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche fängt das bei der mx518 aber auch schon an mit dem Abdruck?!
ich wollt eigl die MX Revolution haben, als ich mir den neuen PC gekauft hab, damals, letztes Jahr im Oktober, dacht ich mir aber ''gönnst dir ja sonst nichts - Maus hält eh 3 Jahre'' ... und schwupp wars die damals superneue G9


----------



## Maggats (21. Juni 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rie/5089-zeigt-her-eure-eingabegeraete-7.html


----------



## STSLeon (22. Juni 2008)

MX-Reihe ist eben für Gamer gedacht und die spielen selten mit Funkmäusen. Ich habe meine MX 518 seit über drei Jahren inzwischen und bin am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht 2 bestellen sollte falls die Serie irgendwann ausläuft...


----------



## Damager (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habw eine MX510 seid 3 Jahren. 
Kann ich nur loben.
Bloß die Gleidpätz sind runter.


----------



## Cribmaster (22. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Also ich habe eine MX 510 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Zu MX518 Refresh: Meines wissens hat man die Dpi von 1600 auf 1800 erhöht, aber sonst sollte alles beim alten geblieben sein

Gruß

Crib


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Juni 2008)

Hah! Deswegen wasche ich mir bei jedem kleinsten Wehwehchen die Hände. Meine Maus bedankt sich bei mir. Nichts für ungut 

Ich denke, dass die Abnutzung durch das -klingt widerlich- Fett an den Fingern (in diesem Fall der Daumen) kommt und sich mit der Zeit in das Material "einbrennt". Dann wird der Daumen noch bewegt und die ganze Geschichte ins Material eingerieben. Wie beim Sonnenbad.

Zu gut erinnere ich mich an meine alte, blaue Tastatur von der eher unbekannten Firma Vivanco. Die Tasten W,A,S und D hatten sichtbare Verschleißerscheinungen - A am meisten.

Jetzt sauge ich mindestens alle zwei Wochen meinen Rechner und mit Vorsicht die Tastatur und Umgebung aus. So haben wir noch einige Monate oder gar Jahre mehr Spaß miteinander 

Aktuell nutze ich auch, wie viele hier, die MX518 und bin damit vollauf zufrieden. Die Hände oder Handballen schmerzen so gut wie gar nicht. In Kombination mit der G11-Tastatur eine angenehme Sache.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Juni 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hah! Deswegen wasche ich mir bei jedem kleinsten Wehwehchen die Hände. Meine Maus bedankt sich bei mir. Nichts für ungut
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Abnutzung durch das -klingt widerlich- Fett an den Fingern (in diesem Fall der Daumen) kommt und sich mit der Zeit in das Material "einbrennt". Dann wird der Daumen noch bewegt und die ganze Geschichte ins Material eingerieben. Wie beim Sonnenbad.
> 
> ...


 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sonntags während des Backups wird großputz gemacht; 6 Tastaturen und Mausis mit Polsterdüse vom Staub befreien und mit Glas & Flächen Reiniger (auf Küchenpapier) abgewischt um das Fett was immer irgendwie draufkommt, runter zu bekommen.

Zudem wird meine Arbeits-Mausi zuhaus täglich mit nem nassen - Samsung sei dank  - Mikrofasertuch abgewischt.

Es gibt für mich nichts ekeligeres als fettige, schmierige, klebrige und total verstaubte Eingabegeräte ...


Was die oben genannte MX Revolution angeht; ich hab die seit über nem Jahr am Spiele-PC und bin eigendlich sehr zufrieden damit. Von verzögerungen oder so merk ich nichts, auch nicht im direktem Vergleich zu ner MX 518 oder sonstigen "Referenzen". Würd mich mal interessieren, ob die noch jemand zum Zocken hat hier im Forum ? ^^


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2008)

Blöde Frage, aber hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit der rechten Maustaste bei Logitech?

Bei meiner ersten MX518 hat nach etwa 1 Jahr die rechte Taste komplett defekt.
Da ich keinen Kassenzettel mehr hatte, hab ich mit gedacht, wayne...

Dann hab ich mir wieder die gleiche Maus gekauft.
Und nach 3 Monaten fängt wieder die rechte Taste an zu spinnen!

Wenn ich gedrückt halte kommt unregelmäßig ein Aussetzer.
Kling nicht schlimm.
Aber wer UT3 kennt, weiß dass es äußerst schlecht ist den Rocket Launcher aufzuladen und im falschen Moment zu schießen (wenn man vor einer Wand steht).


Ist das Normal??
Also die Dual Optical lieft über 3 Jahre.
Musste sie nur Aufgeben, weil der Boden abgeschliffen wahr und die "Unterbodenfreiheit" wohl nicht mehr groß genug für den Hauptsensor war....


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit der rechten Maustaste bei Logitech?



Ich habe zwei MX518 zu Hause. einmal halbes Jahr alt einmal knapp 2 Jahre alt. Bei der jüngeren von beiden, kam es vor, dass die rechte Taste etwas gehackt hat. Ist jetzt nicht mehr so. Warum auch immer.

Beide Mäuse hören sich auch vollkommen anders an beim Tastendrücken.

Interessant wäre da noch, dass beide Mäuse einen Cola-Angriff überlebt haben.

Nur was mich aufregt ist, dass die Gummierung rechts neben der rechten Taste sich auflöst. Die Maus ist ein halbes Jahr alt. 

Die ältere Maus hat bis heute nix. Außer diesen Fettabdruck des Daumens


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juni 2008)

Hab heute meine MX518 im Saturn gegen eine neue getauscht bekommen^^

Anscheinend ist das Problem mit der rechten Maustaste bekannt.
Ohne weites Anschauen hat die Mitarbeiterin mir eine Gutschrift gegeben.
Normalerweise geht das nicht so einfach.


Hoffentlich hält das Refresh Model etwas länger.
Auch wenn der Daumenabdruck sofort wieder da ist und der Schwarze Lack um das Logitech Logo immer noch super leicht verkratzt^^


@Pokerclock danke dass du nicht nachtragend wegen der Meinungsverschiedenheit in dem anderem Thread bist ;o)


----------



## Air0r (29. Juni 2008)

also ich finde die dpi umschaltung in photoshop sehr nützlich...


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> @Pokerclock danke dass du nicht nachtragend wegen der Meinungsverschiedenheit in dem anderem Thread bist ;o)



Passt schon. Wir sind hier ja unter uns.


----------

